# Maximum Close Speed



## code123123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi there,
Per the code there is a minimum Close Speed requirement, but is there any Maximum Close Speed  to avoid long time waiting?

Thanks,


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

This is for "Fire rated" doors


http://idighardware.com/2016/07/fire-door-time-to-close/


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

One more article


http://idighardware.com/2012/05/decoded-opening-force-and-closing-speed/


----------



## mark handler (Aug 19, 2017)

code123123 said:


> Hi there,
> Per the code there is a minimum Close Speed requirement, but is there any Maximum Close Speed  to avoid long time waiting?
> Thanks,


Avoid what long time waiting? Waiting for what? One person per door cycle?


----------

